# Cosamin DS



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've read on here that you can give dogs Cosamin DS instead of Cosequin DS and it is the same thing. Does anyone know the dosage? I feed two pills of Cosequin DS capsules every day, but the Cosamin is on sale at Costco right not so I thought I'd give it a shot. I just want to make sure that A) It really does work the same/as well as the Cosequin, and B) The dosage of Cosamin is the same as Cosequin (ie: two capsules a day) before I buy it! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I found this thread that talks about Cosamin that might help. The post that I saw that might help is #16 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43306&highlight=Cosamin


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cosequin Ds is glucosamine hydrocholoride 500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate 400 mg
manganese 5 mg.

Cosamin DS (the human version) also has teh 500 mg glucosamine and 400 mg chondroitin. but also has some sodium (35 mg) vit C 16 mg, and manganese 3 mg. 

Basically the same... BTW, the DS stands for double strength.


----------

